# N.C. Beaut. Male, Shakes, at Wake Shelter in NC!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12889575&mtf=1 

*Shakes

Wake County Animal Care, Control, & Adoption Center
Raleigh, NC
919-212-7387 
[email protected] * 


Shakes
Breed: Flat-coated Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: 


About Me



Primary Color: Black
Age: 3yrs 0mths 0wks 
Animal has been Neutered 


Visit My Petfinder Page
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12889575&mtf=1


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you emailed Flat Coated Retriever rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I emld. Jacque at: [email protected]
but I'm not sure if she will send anyone to look at him.

Can you please tell someone too.
He is just beautiful and I'm afraid he will be forgotten!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I absolutely love this dog, how do we find a good all breed rescue group in that area?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

don't you think he's a Flat Coated Retriever?

Just Google All Breed Rescues in Raleigh,N.C.
I think Shakes is just gorgeous. I wonder why they call him that because he shakes or because he is scared?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply from me:

I just emld. Jacque at Flat Coat Rescue to see if they are going to LOOK at Shakes. If she says no, then we really need to find a rescue for him

Something about Shakes-I think he is VERY SPECIAL!!

Please contact rescues for him!!! I would try the Golden Retriever Rescues in North and South Carolina, too.

HERE ARE A FEW MULTI BREED RESCUE GROUPS IN NC I FOUND:
CLICK ON LINK:
http://www.netpets.org/dogs/dogresc/breeds/multibreed.html

58 Depot Rd, Porter Corners, NY 12859 (518) 893 0757 Email 
NORTH CAROLINA 
Animal Compassion Network 
PO Box 1704, Skyland, NC 28776 (828) 258-4820 Email 
Animal Rescue and Foster Program 
PO Box 77393, Greensboro, NC. 27417 (336) 574-9600 Email 
Best Friend Pet Adoption 
952 Highhouse Rd, Cary, NC 27513 (919) 661-1722 Email 
Carolina Sighthound Rescue (Helping all of the Sighthound Breeds) 
Lynne Ezzell, Troy, NC (910) 572-2945 Email 
Chatham Animal Rescue and Education (C.A.R.E.) 
PO Box 610, Pittsboro, NC 27312 (919) 542-5757 Email 
Happy Hills Animal Foundation 
5953 Willard Rd, Staley, NC 27355 (336) 622-3620 Email 
Independent Animal Rescue 
PO Box 14232, Durham, NC 27709-4243 (919) 403-2221 Email 
Second Chance Pet Adoptions (Serving Wake County's Dogs and Cats) 
PO Box 73, Cary, NC 27512 (919) 460-0610 
Sight Hound Rescue 
Julie Dearmin, 1058 N Main St, Walnut Cove, NC 27052 (336) 591-8867 Email
Western NC: Millicent Smith - Email 
Snowflake Animal Rescue 
PO Box 99672, Raleigh, NC 27624 (919) 990 2478 Email


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flat Coate Rescue*

Flat Coated Ret. Rescue cannot help this boy. They think he's a mix.

HELP!!

*LADY FROM FLAT COAT RESCUE WENT TO SEE THIS SWEETHEART TODAY AND SAID HE IS NOT A FLAT COAT!!

SOMEONE SPONSORED SHAKES AND SO WHOEVER ADOPTS HIM, HALF THE ADOPTION IS ALREADY PAID.
PLEASE SOMEONE ADOPT OR RESCUE HIM!!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakes*

Shakes

To those interested in helping Shakes please continue to look for a home or rescue for him.
A Flat Coated Ret. Rescue lady went to see him today and said he is a very nice dog, but Not a Flat Coat so she didn't take him.
Someone sponsored half of his adoption fee and Shakes is already neutered so he would be ready to go for an adopter or a rescue.

Please can anyone help him?
Do you think the GOlden Ret. Rescues might consider him?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

What did she think he was? How old is he?w


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakes*

THE Flat Coated ret. lady thought he might be a Lab Mix, could be Collie or Setter mixed in to.
Shakes is three years old and neutered.

Pretty boy!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know that our rescue can't take him and we are the one in Raleigh. Did you email the other all breed rescues you listed?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I emld. one I was at work all day.
Can use some help.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping this up. Do we know anything about Shakes' personality, whether or not he is good around other dogs, housebroken, any history? He is gorgeous and I hate to see him overlooked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

The best way to find out is call and email the shelter-call is first thing I would do and ask.

The Flat Coated Ret. rep that went to see him said he is a very nice dog, pretty, and I believe she said he is good with other dogs.
Oh Please call and find out. I don't want him to not have a chance.
The Flat Coat lady was going to call there again because I asked her if she knew if he was a stray or an owner surrender.

Here is what the FCR Lady Said:
Honestly, I’m not sure what kind of a mix he is. He is smaller than a flat-coat; he would be small even for a female. His legs are blockier as they come off of his torso. His feathering looked like it came from a longer haired breed. He had quite a stop on his face, and broad at the back of his skull. His muzzle was short for the width. I guess that could have been lab. 

He was friendly; pretty barky, but in a place like that, I take that to mean that he hasn’t just given up. I didn’t handle him (canÂ’t say if he is jumpy or how he is on a leash). They were pretty busy at the shelter. They didn’t even take me back to him; just buzzed me through. I was on hold for 10 minutes just to tell them I was coming to look at him. *All I got was that he has a sponsor which means that the adoption fee is $60 less. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakes*

The Flat Coated Ret. Rep that went to see Shakes rcvd. an email from Vivienne at the shelter about Shakes and she said if we KNOW ANYONE THAT might take Shakes to PLEASE GET HIM out of shelter that he is A GREAT DOG.

I emld. a Lab Rescue and three Mixed Breed Rescues in North Carolina. Praying.

I* think I know a wonderful rescue in Maine that might take Shakes, but I would have to find a foster home for him for at least two weeks, before he could be transported on Peterson's transport.
If you can think of any rescue, foster, or adopter, please TELL THEM ABOUT THIS SPECIAL BOY!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakes*

The Flat Coated Ret. Rep that went to see Shakes rcvd. an email from Vivienne at the shelter about Shakes and she said if we KNOW ANYONE THAT might take Shakes to PLEASE GET HIM out of shelter that he is A GREAT DOG.

I emld. a Lab Rescue and three Mixed Breed Rescues in North Carolina. Praying.

I* think I know a wonderful rescue in Maine that might take Shakes, but I would have to find a foster home for him for at least two weeks, before he could be transported on Peterson's transport.
If you can think of any rescue, foster, or adopter, please TELL THEM ABOUT THIS SPECIAL BOY!!*


*** I just emld. ALL RESCUES on the NC MIXED BREED LIST I POSTED, PLUS SOME RESCUES IN OH AND TN.

A LADY FROM BEST BUDDIES COMPANION RESCUE AND ADOPTION IN PITTSBORO, NC, ANSWERED ME AND ASKED ME TO LET HER KNOW WHEN SHAKES IS OUT OF TIME-THAT SHE'S NOT CRAZY ABOUT TAKING ANOTHER FOSTER BUT SHE WOULD PUT HIM ON HER SAVE-DOG LIST. I EMLD. HER TO ASK WHAT THAT MEANS.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shakes*

*I'm Praying that by some miracle or guardian angel's help, Shakes will be adopted or rescued today - I sure emld. enough rescues and peoples.
According to the Flat Coated Ret. Rep, Terri, that went there to see him and said he is NOT a Flat Coat, Vivienne at the shelter said if you know anyone PLEASE GET SHAKES OUT OF SHELTER-HE IS A GREAT DOG!
that LEADS me to believe that Shakes is OUT OF TIME!

If not, I'm sorry Shakes, I really tried.*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Karen--I know I am in the wrong direction from Maine, but . . . if the lady in NC is willing to verify that Shakes is okay with other dogs, able to pull him, and then we arrange to meet me in either Florence or Columbia S.C. (looks about a couple of hours from our farm outside of Auguata, GA), I could foster Shakes for the time period he needs to be out of the shelter (up to a couple of months) if you can arrange a transport for him to the rescue in Maine. As I mentioned to you, I cannot adopt him but am willing to help this guy out if at all possible. If this is something that might work, please give my e-mail address to the lady from Best Buddies Companions so we can try and work something out.

FYI--for transport purposes, I live/work in Macon, GA which is pretty much in the middle of the State of GA and where I-75 and I-16 come together. On weekends my DH and I are renovating his GP's farmhouse for retirement which is outside of Augusta and right off of I-20. I can travel from either place for approximately 3 hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

I just emld. Pam Sullivan of the NC rescue with your offer.
We will see.
Thank You!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Might be a miracle from Lab Ret. Forum happening*

Might be a miracle from Lab Ret. Forum happening just now for Shakes.

PLEASE PRAY HARD!!!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

A member of the Lab Board thought he was maybe Golden Retriever/Gordon Setter mix. He is beautiful.

--
Rachel


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Is it possible this is the one that was "lost/stolen" about a month ago?
Perhaps that family may consider this guy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

Thanks WLR.

They were the first people I emld. It is not Stanley unfortunately and the lady that lost Stanley just pulled another FCR from a shelter and might be keeping him.. His name is Buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest on Shakes*

There is a lady Anne on Lab Ret. Forum that has a private rescue in NH.
Shakes reminds her of her former dog Abbey. Anne wants to save him.
We are trying our best to work things out long distance.
We will need someone to pull Shakes from shelter and if Anne can't find a foster home in NC, then we will need to board Shakes somewhere reasonable enough so I can pay for it and then I have to ask a transport coord. friend of mine in KY if she will arrange Shakes transport from NC to NH.

Here is link to the Labrador Retriever Forum where this whole "Saving Shakes," story is unfolding.

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/nc-shakes-beaut-t7315053p2.html


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful boy! If I could (I absolutely can't) this would be someone I would love to have in my life.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I've worked with a FCR rescue a bit in the past. Try this one: 

Southern Skies Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Florida and southern states)
Donna Chocianowski
407.656.8048
[email protected]


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

FYI - here is a great resource for FCRs: http://www.fcrsainc.org/rescue/coordinators.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

Thanks. FCR Rescue already went to see Shakes and said he is not an FCR.:no:

There is a lady Anne on Lab Ret. Forum-a private rescue in NH that will take him. We are trying to find someone to get him out of shelter and to the animal hospital in Raleigh called Durant. 
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/nc-shakes-beaut-t7315053.html
Then I am hoping within 2 wks. my friend Kim a transp. coor. can arrange transport to Anne in NH. 

Fostermom offered to help pull him on Monday or after.
I have been trying to find someone to pull him and take him to Durant today or tomorrow.

Will keep updating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fabulous news for Shakes, now Martin, from lab Forum*

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/nc-shakes-beaut-t7315053.html?p=1963949087&posted=1

*POSTED BY ANNE
Shakes is saved! I found someone through a mutual friend who was willing to go to the shelter this afternoon and take him home with her for the two to three week period until I can get him up to NH. My daughter renamed him Martin. I am thrilled, he is safe. Thank you Karen for your offer to help with boarding but as long as "Martin" and the resident dog get along, he should be fine until he comes to me.*


----------

